# Mountverzeichnis: Permission denied, ich dreh durch!

## klappstuhl

Ich würde gerne als ganz normaler Benutzer Lesezugriff auf eine NTFS-Partition (sda4)bekommen. 

Meine fstab sieht so aus:

```
/dev/sda5               /boot           ext2            noauto, noatime                 1 2

/dev/sda7               /               ext3            noatime                         0 1

/dev/sda6               none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/sda4               /windows        auto            users,umask=000                 0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto, ro                      0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                          0 0
```

Wenn ich als user versuche zu mounten, bekomme ich nur die Meldung

```
juser@user ~ $ mount /dev/sda4 /windows/

mount: only root can do that
```

Mounte ich als root, bekomme ich als normaler Benutzer bloß:

```
user@user ~ $ su

Password:

user user # mount /dev/sda4 /windows/

user user # exit

exit

user@user ~ $ cd /windows/

bash: cd: /windows/: Permission denied
```

Ich habe auch schon umask mit vier nullen (=0000) probiert, mit "users", ohne "users", als root gemountet oder versucht als user zu mounten, ich kann tun was ich will - bekomme KEINEN Zugriff auf den Mountpoint /windows! die Berechtigungen für windows sind auf a+rwx gesetzt.

----------

## sm0ker

versuch doch mal

```

gid=users

```

mit in deine fstab zu uebernehmen.

also z.B.

```

user,users,gid=users,umask=0002  0 0

```

hoffe es hilft...

----------

## Genone

Versuchs mal mit `mount /windows` (ohne /dev/sda4).

----------

## boris64

Ich benutze für meine Windows-Partition ntfs-3g(via fuse) statt dem 

"normalen" NTFS-Kerneltreiber und folgende Zeile in meiner /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/winxp32            ntfs-3g         silent,umask=022,uid=boris,locale=de_DE.utf8  1 2
```

-> mein User "boris" hat Lese+Schreibezugriff. Statt "uid=user" kennt ntfs-3g auch "gid=meineGruppe", 

willst du nur Lesezugriff, schreibe halt noch "ro" zu den Optionen  :Wink: 

Die Berechtigungen des Verzeichnisses "/windows" sind imho egal,

die werden normalerweise durch die Mountoptionen überschrieben.

----------

## root_tux_linux

```
emerge ntfs-3g
```

nano -w /etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda4               /windows    ntfs-3g         defaults,force  0 0
```

----------

## boris64

Wo ich das gerade  von root_tux_linux sehe, möchte ich doch darauf hinweisen,

dass der Parameter "force" keine echt gute Idee ist.

Wenn das NTFS-LW nicht sauber ausgehängt wurde (durch Crash/Stromausfall/etc.),

sollte man das Einhängen nicht erzwingen, sondern lieber 'nen Dateisystemcheck

(beim Windowsstart z.B.) machen lassen.

 *Quote:*   

> force 
> 
>  Force the mounting even if the NTFS logfile is unclean. The logfile will be unconditionally cleared. Use this option with caution and for your own responsibility.

 

So etwas könnte auch daneben gehen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Wo ich das gerade  von root_tux_linux sehe, möchte ich doch darauf hinweisen,
> 
> dass der Parameter "force" keine echt gute Idee ist.
> 
> Wenn das NTFS-LW nicht sauber ausgehängt wurde (durch Crash/Stromausfall/etc.),
> ...

 

Bisher noch nicht vorgekommen. ^^

Btw wird force auch im Beispiel angegeben.  :Wink: 

```

ntfs-3g 1.2812 integrated FUSE 27 - Third Generation NTFS Driver

Copyright (C) 2006-2008 Szabolcs Szakacsits

Copyright (C) 2005-2007 Yura Pakhuchiy

Usage:    ntfs-3g <device|image_file> <mount_point> [-o option[,...]]

Options:  ro (read-only mount), force, remove_hiberfile, locale=,

          uid=, gid=, umask=, fmask=, dmask=, streams_interface=.

          Please see the details in the manual.

Example:  ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/win -o force

Ntfs-3g news, support and information:  http://ntfs-3g.org

```

----------

## boris64

Wenn du deine Platten nach einem Crash immer ohne fsck etc. einhängst, darfst 

du das gerne machen, es bleibt trotzdem fahrlässig und du stehst bei Problemen alleine da.

Wenn mal was schiefgeht, denk an mich und mein "Told you so." ;=)

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Wenn du deine Platten nach einem Crash immer ohne fsck etc. einhängst, darfst 
> 
> du das gerne machen, es bleibt trotzdem fahrlässig und du stehst bei Problemen alleine da.
> 
> Wenn mal was schiefgeht, denk an mich und mein "Told you so." ;=)

 

Ach, das wurst... Dafür hab ich Images vom System und auf Windows sind eh nur Spiele.

----------

## boris64

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ach, das wurst... Dafür hab ich Images vom System und auf Windows sind eh nur Spiele.

 

Ob "klappstuhl" die auch hat?

----------

## SvenFischer

Zum Thema nfts-3g und USB-Speicher: Damit hatte ich nur Probleme, weil immer das Dateisystem nicht stimmte und er nicht mounten wollte, obwohl es richtig ausgehängt wurde zuvor.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *boris64 wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   ...
> 
> Ach, das wurst... Dafür hab ich Images vom System und auf Windows sind eh nur Spiele. 
> 
> Ob "klappstuhl" die auch hat?

 

Wenn nicht wär dies genau so fahrlässig  :Wink: 

----------

## klappstuhl

ich musste einfach nur "windows" mounten, schon gehts  :Smile: . Jetzt hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme mehr, aber jedes mal beim mounten sagt er mir (auch beim Systemstart):

```
$ mount /windows

[mntent]: line 17 in /etc/fstab is bad

[mntent]: line 21 in /etc/fstab is bad

```

fstab habe ich (bis auf gid=users) nicht verändert. Zeile 17 ist die mit /boot und Zeile 21 das CD-ROM Laufwerk. was hat das zu bedeuten?

----------

## boris64

 *klappstuhl wrote:*   

> ich musste einfach nur "windows" mounten, schon gehts . Jetzt hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme mehr, aber jedes mal beim mounten sagt er mir (auch beim Systemstart):
> 
> ```
> $ mount /windows
> 
> ...

 

Du hast da in den Optionen jeweils ein Leerzeichen, das da nicht hingehört  :Wink: 

----------

